# is it safe to microwave raw egg whites?



## delhibuilder (Mar 24, 2008)

if so how long say for about 10 eggs.

sorry if this has been done to death.

i was thinking whether you lose protein by microwaving them regurlarly. thanks for the help.

stay strong:lift:


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

30 secs if you wan to drink them.. mix them into a blender with oats and some flavouring..sorted


----------



## bronson (Apr 18, 2008)

until they start to rise for me.. it doesn't matter, it's safe to eat/drink them no matter how much they've been cooked. they are better nutritionally cooked but since people drink them raw it's fine whatever you do. Good thinking bro.


----------



## cyberheater (Sep 22, 2007)

Get a bowl. Break your eggs in it. Whisk. Throw in a handful of packet frozen mixed veg. Nuke and stir for a couple of minutes and you've got yourself a high protein, low carb nutritious meal. I'm eating one right now


----------



## delhibuilder (Mar 24, 2008)

thanks guys.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Eggs have the higest bio-available protein source of any food.

I saw the studies on cooked vs. raw but hell those were excluding the yolk.

Just keep the egg an agg.

Are there advantages from a free range egg to a store bought?......yah, 19 times Omega 3 than store bought.

Eggs are less acid ashing than other protein sources, not to mention one of the only occuring sources of Vitamin D naturally occuring in nature.

Beings as you guy dont get alot of sun.......bingo.................


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

i wisk mine in a bowl, add a touch of low fat milk and two tablespoons of olive oil wisk again, in the micro wave stiring ocasionally till srambled. Put on whole meal toast. yum.


----------



## delhibuilder (Mar 24, 2008)

i tried the 30 second rule, most of the whites where liquids and there was some bits that were like a boiled egg. tasted yuck but drank it.


----------



## andrenio (Apr 15, 2008)

I microwave 280grs for 3'33'', the result is like boiled, so they are more assimilables than raw.


----------

